# The Vampire King, by Heather Killough-Walden



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Coming February 7th, 2012 - The first book in the Big Bad Wolf spinoff series, The Kings: THE VAMPIRE KING, by Heather Killough-Walden

It was immediate for Roman. In three thousand years, he’d never lost control of his emotions, or his heart. But the moment he laid eyes on Evelynne Farrow, he knew she was the woman who haunted his dreams. And everything changed. 

Everything. 

Evie Farrow has always loved a good vampire romance.  In fact, she makes a living writing them. While sitting in a coffee shop and working on her next mega-hot book, Evie is approached by a tall, dark, and handsome man who could have been pulled directly from one of her novels.  

Unbeknownst to her, Roman D’Angelo is exactly what he appears to be – a vampire, and not just any vampire, but the king of vampires. 

Unfortunately, while Roman is both ancient and invulnerable, Evie is flesh and blood. Just as Roman decides that he and Evie have a date with destiny, for reasons of their own, an ancient god and a homicidal vampire take an equally strong interest in her. To make things more complicated, there’s something very special about Evie. Something not quite human.

Can Roman fight off the incredible forces that would have Evie as their own long enough to win her heart, or will destiny betray him, and destroy everything he has ever dreamed of?


----------



## okiediva (Feb 2, 2012)

Heather I can't wait to see where you take us on this adventure. I am sure the Vampire King will have us in a thrall!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Heather, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jacquihardy (Feb 2, 2012)

Heather this sounds like it's going to be another blockbuster (in my world).  Feb 7th can't come quick enough


----------



## Tracyminx (Feb 2, 2012)

Love it already can't wait woohoo


----------



## MzPoodle2u (Feb 2, 2012)

Simply cannot wait for the next adventure! I love the imagery, the well-developed characters and soul-searching conflicts that your other stories contain. I'm sure this one will, quickly, become another favorite.


----------



## PatriciaE (Feb 2, 2012)

I will be first in line for this book ( I know, a few other fans may beat me but I'll be grabbing it up asap Tuesday morning)...


----------



## kimwright (Feb 2, 2012)

Cannot wait to read your new adventure with Roman and all our beloved characters. Six days will not past fast enough. It is almost unbareable to wait to read how Roman sinks his teeth into Evie.


----------



## cjsweetness76 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am waiting eagerly for *The Vampire King*, to be out, _*Feb 7th*_ can't come fast enough. I can _always_ depend on Heather Killough-Walden for *amazing* stories with strong sexy dominant male leads and female characters that I can really relate to. Her books are addictive and I just can't get enough!!!!


----------



## Trisha101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Heather, I can't wait to read this book! Roman intrigued me in the BBW series and I'm excited about this new spin off! I'm counting down the days! Good luck !


----------



## kimberly greene (Feb 2, 2012)

He can rule over me ANYDAY!!!!!! The release day can't come soon enough,  Heather you rock!!!


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you Kimberly Greene, Trisha101, CJSweetness, Kimwright, Patricia E, MZPoodle2U, Tracyminx, Jacquihardy, and okiediva - I'm sorry I didn't reply to each of you earlier; I didn't know I could.  I'm glad you're looking forward to the release! So am I (because then I can start on the next one). 
- Heather K-W


----------



## AuthorPoppet (Feb 3, 2012)

Heather, I adored the entire BBW series as you well know

Is this new series along the same vein? As in, can we expect the same kind of sexual tension and paranormal goodies? I'll tell you why, there's a huge vampire following for paravamp romance, and I know a reviewer who would probably be able to help with a blog hop of it. If you're keen def let me know and I'll send you her addy to get a review for the blog hop.

And - why full moon - rather than Valentine's day for release? It's a BBW spinoff - is that a massive clue or what?


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

That's exactly it, AuthorPoppet. The full moon - because I wanted my readers to recognize that the Big Bad Wolf characters would make appearances in this series as well. I know that's important to a lot of them... er... almost all of them, LOL. Also, I think Anne Rice is coming out with a big book on Valentine's Day and I just didn't feel like trying to compete. 

Thank you for the heads up about paravamp. What are they? I'll look them up....

- Heather


----------



## AuthorPoppet (Feb 3, 2012)

lol - no the genre Paranormal Vampire romance... I'll send you her details. I'm giving away a few copies of my new Vampire novel during her blog hop and got Samantha Towle's new Vampire romance reviewed and in her giveaway too. It starts just after valentines day and the blog hop is purely for vampire related novels (which this one of yours obviously is)

and can I just say YAY!!!! I'm so pleased the other character's are making an appearance. Lucassssssssssss my preciousssssssss


----------



## SusanLowry (Feb 3, 2012)

Heather, I am wondering if we will see all of the characters from the BBW series?


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Susan - I was just replying to another poster about the characters from the BBW series. Yes, you'll definitely be seeing them.  I know everyone loves them. That's why this spinoff series is part of what I'm calling the Big Bad World.  
- Heather


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you Author Poppet. If you could send me a message via my facebook page, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## AuthorPoppet (Feb 3, 2012)

have done


----------



## Jacquihardy (Feb 2, 2012)

YAY The Vampire Kings has been released a day early 

I've started reading it already and wow is it good; I've already been pleasantly reminded of the BBW Series.

Anyway got to go and finish reading this amazing book :-D :-D :-D :-D

You can get it here at Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-King-Kings-ebook/dp/B00761TN1S/ref=sr_1_23?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328547929&sr=1-23

And here at Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vampire-King-Kings-ebook/dp/B00761TN1S/ref=sr_1_42?ie=UTF8&qid=1328548016&sr=8-42

Review will be posted soon............. x x x


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you, Jacquihardy! Yes, it went up early - thank you for posting the links. 
- Heather


----------



## cjsweetness76 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just got my copy, it's already soooo good, can't wait to finish it, will definitely give a detailed review since I want everyone to enjoy this and all of HKW's books as much as I do!!!


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

CJSweetness76, thank you for the positive feedback.  I'm really, really glad that you're enjoying it. I put a lot of deep thought, planning, and effort into this book. I introduced a man who is basically the epitome of every woman's fantasies, a world in which quite literally anything is possible, and a love that seems as if it wouldn't have a snowball's chance in hell - but which overcomes the obstacles thrown at it in order to become something very beautiful. I'm pleased with it. I'm happy to hear that others are as well. 

http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-King-Kings-ebook/dp/B00761TN1S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328547758&sr=8-1


----------



## Jacquihardy (Feb 2, 2012)

Just a quick note to say so far this book is AWESOME....... and boy am I excited that there's another one in the pipework (or rather penwork)  x x x


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you Jacquihardy! I'm really glad that you're enjoying it!  It's ranked #26 right now on Barnes and Noble (I know - BnN is a bad word on the KB, lol). 

- Heather


----------



## cjsweetness76 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just finished The Vampire King, I hate to be pushy, but I am really panting for the next installment! You have introduced some exciting new characters and I can't wait to see where you take them in this series!!! Thanks so much for writing these great books and characters that I can really enjoy and escape into!!! You have truly found your calling in life.


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Time for my weekly update post (and reply to CJsweetness - Thank you for the wonderful feedback! I'm so glad that you liked the book!!):

I've been told by a few readers that the book isn't popping up under "The Vampire King" or under "vampire" or "vampire romance" and that one has to type in "The Vampire King by Heather Killoug-Walden" for it to show up. LOL *shakes head* That's a lot of typing. It might just be that the tags aren't registering yet - I'm not sure. But hopefully that will clear up soon and I'm glad that those of you who have found it so far have been able to. 

So, for the sake of ease, once again, here is the link to it on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-King-Kings-ebook/dp/B00761TN1S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328547758&sr=8-1


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Currently #1 in Vampires on Amazon! The Vampire King, first book in The Kings series by NYT Bestselling author Heather Killough-Walden!

http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-King-Kings-ebook/dp/B00761TN1S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328547758&sr=8-1

Excerpt:

It was another long moment before she spoke again. She seemed to be gauging everything he did and said, working something out in her head.
"What do you want with me?"
That was the question of the century. He had no idea what to tell her that wouldn't scare the shit out of her. He wanted&#8230;.
_To lay you out on my bed._
"I want to help you," he said. At least that was the truth, even if by far it wasn't the whole truth.
Evie's honey-colored gaze narrowed. She didn't believe him. It had been a very long time since someone had not believed him. Though he couldn't blame her - he didn't believe him either.
"You want to help me." She straightened a little, still visibly trembling but somehow regaining her wits. 
Roman knew she didn't understand. How could she when he didn't understand himself? He showed her his open hands in a gesture of well-meaning and said, "I don't know why, but I'm drawn to you. It's why I was able to save you, Evie." He took another step forward, unable to help himself. The distance between them was just too far and it was driving him a little nuts. "I was there when danger struck because I couldn't stand to be far from your side." He paused when a look of panic floated across Evie's beautiful face. "I think it has something to do with what you are," he said softly.
Evie took a step back and Roman's heart sank. "And what exactly would that be?" she asked, her tone still clearly frightened, despite her obvious strength of character. "Human?"
Roman waited a moment. And then he shook his head. "I don't believe you really are, Evie." He paused. "_Human_."


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Long overdue bump.


----------

